# Slipstellen im Norden von Rügen?



## Broiler (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, in wenigen Wochen werde ich wieder eine kleine Meerforellentour auf die Insel Rügen unternehmen. Diesmal würde ich gern auch mein Boot mitnehmen, um etwas flexibler zu sein. Bei zahmen Wetterbedingungen würde es dann zum Einsatz kommen zum Schleppen oder auch Spinnangeln direkt unter Land oder in Küstennähe. Nur die Frage ist noch nicht geklärt, wo das Boot geslippt werden kann. Wir sind untergebracht in Goor also in der Nähe von Vitt, da wäre Glowe sicherlich der nächste offizielle Einsetzort. Aber vielleicht gibt es ja auch noch weitere (inoffizielle) Einsetzmöglichkeiten. Es handelt sich um ein kleines und relativ leichtes GFK Boot, ich brauche also keine Riesenrampe, habe allerdings auch kein geländegängiges Fahrzeug. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand von den Leuten, die dort öfter unterwegs sind, hier weiterhelfen?

Danke, Broiler#6


----------



## volkerm (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Slipstellen im Norden von Rügen?*

Moin,

direkt in der Ecke weiss ich nichts; in Vaschvitz, Nähe Wittower Fähre, sollte das gehen.
Ist aber Wiese, allerdings habe ich das schon mit Booten in der Kragenweite gesehen, daß es dort klappt.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Slipstellen im Norden von Rügen?*

kommt auf das Boot an ...
"richtige" slippen gibt es nur in Scharprode oder in Glowe !
In Wiek gibts nur nen Kran , in Dranske gibts ne kleine slippe beim dortigen Anglerverein für kleine (!) Boote, aber bei den beiden letzteren hast du immer ne lange tour durch den Wieker Bodden raus auf die Ostsee ...

in Vitt schieben die Fischer die kleinen Boote auch vom Strand aus ins Wasser ... vielleicht geht es da ja auch wenn dein Boot nicht zu groß ist ?! 
Hier mal nen Bild von dort


----------



## Broiler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Slipstellen im Norden von Rügen?*

Hi Jörg - das sieht doch richtig gut aus in Vitt - größer ist mein Boot auch nicht. Wenn man denn einigermaßen mit dem Auto bis an den Strand kommt, sollte das funktionieren, denn zu zweit sind wir ja - und da könnten wir ja direkt vor dem Goorer Strand auch unterwegs sein, wenn denn der Fischer nicht alles zugestellt hat. Aber wenn wir weiter draussen agieren, haben wir ja die besseren Karten:q:q
Da ja meistens westliche Winde wehen dürfte es an der Ecke auch einigermaßen ruhig sein so nah unter Land.

Na mal sehn, dann werde ich das Boot vielleicht mitnehmen, je nach Windvorhersage...#6 Gruss Broiler


----------



## HD4ever (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Slipstellen im Norden von Rügen?*

ja , mußt du vor Ort mal gucken ...
dort stand damals auch alles voll mit den kleinen Fischbooten und die "Straße" nach Vitt ist glaub ich mehr oder weniger nur nen Schotterweg |rolleyes
aber ist ja gleich nebenan von Goor.
vielleicht kannst deinen Vermieter ja mal fragen ob das in Vitt möglich ist


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Slipstellen im Norden von Rügen?*

Wieso nicht direkt in Vitt, der Fischer/Bootsverleiher wassert seine Kähne dort doch auch.


----------



## André von Rügen (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Slipstellen im Norden von Rügen?*

vitt iss keine öffendliche slippstelle,der verleiher hat das da unten gepachtet und sieht es nicht gerne wenn da andere kommen,kannst ja nachfragen ob dus darfst.

gruss Andre


----------

